# British Embassy Travel/Security Warning



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*The British Embassy in the Philippines has issued a travel/safety advisory for it's citizens traveling to or already in the Philippines...

Follow The Complete Story Here
{PH Daily Inquirer}*


----------

